# peep holes & side windows



## JayHawkInspector (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought there was a section in the 2003 IRC about peep holes or side windows being required in front entry doors or am I mistaken.


----------



## ....Jj (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: peep holes & side windows

I've never read nor heard that one.It's not in the IRC 2003 code.


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: peep holes & side windows

I think you are mistaken. It may be a local amendment somewhere.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: peep holes & side windows

Do you require safety glazing for peep holes?


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: peep holes & side windows

The code permits certain type of peep holes in fire resistive rated corridor doors.  I do not know of a provision that would require them, although I recall some local amendments that did.


----------



## FredK (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: peep holes & side windows

Ours is through a city ordinance.


----------



## PhoenixBob (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: peep holes & side windows

Our requirement is also through an Infill program. No requirement in the code??


----------



## peach (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: peep holes & side windows

no


----------

